# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG EMMC1.0.56.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG eMMC Suite Version 1.0.56.0 - First in the world 
Added to JTAG tool: *  * - support CHERRY MOBILE FLARE S100 (Read/Write) - First in the world    - support HTC MyTouch 4G PG59100 (Read/Write)
 - support Samsung GT-i8160 (Read/Write/Boot Repair)
 - support Samsung SHV-E150S (Read/Write)
 - support Samsung SHV-E160S (Read/Write)  
Added to via EMMC:
- support Samsung N8000 via Direct EMMC (READ/WRITE) - First in the world  P.S. CHERRY MOBILE FLARE S100 adding thanks to MARVZ_TG*

----------

